
Faraday Throws It in Reverse with a 1,000-Horsepower Batmobile - ucha
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-05/faraday-throws-it-in-reverse-with-1-000-horsepower-batmobile
======
ZeroGravitas
I was also initially disappointed by this, though one thought did occur:

Maybe Faraday is smart enough to know that building a platform for multiple
different electric vehicles is more important than a single car, but they
think the average journalist/reader is unlikely to grasp that abstract
concept, so went with a traditional high-end concept car so there was
something cool to take photes/videos of?

Tesla seems to have made similar headway by focusing on 0-60 to shake the old
assumptions about EVs.

------
hackuser
I don't know about the technology, but clearly they are way behind Tesla (and
all Musk companies) in one crucial feature: Hype.

Where is the breathless, credulous coverage? The dozens of fanboy posts? These
guys clearly don't understand how to sell tech.

My tone is sarcastic but it's a serious point.

